

Second thoughts about Chinas growth rate and their leadership - BvS
http://aidwatchers.com/2010/10/our-china-who-art-in-heaven-hallowed-be-thy-growth-rate/
After reading several articles on HN praising the Chinese system and their leaders I think this article from William Easterly can contribute to the discussion.
======
dmlorenzetti
The New Yorker article that Easterly condemns does not "gush" or "fawn" over
the Chinese government or economy. It is a piece of reporting, primarily about
the current chief economist of the World Bank, Justin Yifu Lin.

Lin takes a favorable view of the Chinese economy, of his government's
management of that economy, and of its slow movement on issues that Easterly
would prefer had been the article's focus. Lin also pushes that government-
oversight approach, through his position at the World Bank.

However, reporting on a person's support for a strategy is quite different
from supporting that strategy. Contrary to what you might conclude from
Easterly's "review of the evidence", the article does touch on criticisms of
Chinese policies, both economic and domestic. It points out that those
policies may not translate well to other countries, for a number of reasons
(and it certainly does not "recommend" the approach, as claimed). The article
also points out their environmental consequences, and considers predictions
that China's suppression of democracy, among other factors such as income
imbalances, ultimately will prevent its economy from growing at pace.

In short, while it was not as critical of China's human rights position as
some past New Yorker articles, it certainly is not the praise piece that
Easterly portrays. His position statement reads like he didn't finish reading
to the end.

